# I think Fred is Pregnant



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right Fred is putting on loads of weight, sleeping all day and most of the night and is really jumpy, who wants a Fred baby.

Oh is going to kill me


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahahaha oh dear....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Hahahahaha oh dear....


Look at her little face, Sausage doesn't want to be an only hamster, you know you want one.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Look at her little face, Sausage doesn't want to be an only hamster, you know you want one.


Yeah I think he'd like a real cagemate that isn't made of paper 

Shame you live in Yorkshire or somewhere I don't really even know where that is but its a long way from here lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Yeah I think he'd like a real cagemate that isn't made of paper
> 
> Shame you live in Yorkshire or somewhere I don't really even know where that is but its a long way from here lol


I could give one of the babies a map and some bus fare.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right Fred is putting on loads of weight, sleeping all day and most of the night and is really jumpy, who wants a Fred baby.
> 
> Oh is going to kill me


has she put on a barrel shape apperance ??

how many days have you had her now ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I could give one of the babies a map and some bus fare.


Good idea, or you could just send it in the post


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll swap you them for a couple of ratties 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> has she put on a barrel shape apperance ??
> 
> how many days have you had her now ?


I got her on 29th so that was Saturday, she isn't barrel shaped yet but she's getting bigger.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll swap you them for a couple of ratties
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Can I have Bum-rat?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I have Bum-rat?


You can have him and a cagemate for him to snuggle up to 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

he could just be fat lol

i thought stir was pregnant , even mum noticed him gettin bigger but we have now come to the conclusion he is now just fattie hammie!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> You can have him and a cagemate for him to snuggle up to
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I really really really really wish I was allowed cos I sooooooo want Bum rat.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I really really really really wish I was allowed cos I sooooooo want Bum rat.


You haven't been allowed several hamsters recently but it didn't stop you then


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> You haven't been allowed several hamsters recently but it didn't stop you then


What do you mean, I'm only looking after the hamsters till Sandra is feeling better.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What do you mean, I'm only looking after the hamsters till Sandra is feeling better.


Oh yeah sorry, forgot about that


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would suggest keeping a very close eye on fred, if possible move into a quite area.

if you have weighing scale then try weighing her each day 

gestation is only 16 days for a syrian so if there are babies then she wont have a long time left.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> i would suggest keeping a very close eye on fred, if possible move into a quite area.
> 
> if you have weighing scale then try weighing her each day
> 
> gestation is only 16 days for a syrian so if there are babies then she wont have a long time left.


I will try to weigh her but she is very jumpy and hardly ever awake.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

is she lso storing a lot of food ? or eating / driniking a lot ?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That means more cages on ebay. 

You don't have a patio by any chance do you?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> is she lso storing a lot of food ? or eating / driniking a lot ?


She is storing tons, she got up totally stripped her brand new seed stick and took it all back to her bed, trouble is I daren't look to see how she is in case she has had some babies.



Jazzy said:


> That means more cages on ebay.
> 
> You don't have a patio by any chance do you?


Good idea, I could move out onto the patio and make more room for hamsters, I think I'm becoming one of those mad cat women only with hamsters.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I was thinking that if you disappear from the forum we will know where your husband has buried you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> No I was thinking that if you disappear from the forum we will know where your husband has buried you.


Oooh I could really freak people out by posting that she's had babies then not posting again for a week


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont i get a baby????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Dont i get a baby????


If she is pregnant you can take your pick.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I want one!!!!


Actually... I'd need to move out first


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If she is pregnant you can take your pick.


I know you're going for an Angel theme, but can you call the babies Wilma, Barney, Betty, Pebbles, etc


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I want one!!!!
> 
> Actually... I'd need to move out first


Ha ha, well get packing then .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I know you're going for an Angel theme, but can you call the babies Wilma, Barney, Betty, Pebbles, etc


Cool


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha, well get packing then .


Lol, where am I gonna move to?
Unless I lodge at your house


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Lol, where am I gonna move to?
> Unless I lodge at your house


Sorry I did have a spare hamster heaven you could kip in but I filled it with a Fred, apart from that the house is full with hamsters.

Anyway you lot are wishing she was pregnant, am I the only one praying she isn't.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry I did have a spare hamster heaven you could kip in but I filled it with a Fred, apart from that the house is full with hamsters.
> 
> Anyway you lot are wishing she was pregnant, am I the only one praying she isn't.


I'm not wishing, but I love little cute baby hamsters 

I prayyyyyy Fred is NOT pregnant 

Happy?
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I'm not wishing, but I love little cute baby hamsters
> 
> I prayyyyyy Fred is NOT pregnant
> 
> ...


Go on then, since your the only nice one lol I might have a corner you can move into but you will have to share it with Henrick .


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Go on then, since your the only nice one lol I might have a corner you can move into but you will have to share it with Henrick .


Yay 
And you know I'd help take care of your hamsters and clean them out and if you're lucky take Henrick for a walk every now and then 
:001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right, I tempted her out with some bannana popcorn (she loves it) and took some piccys, she doesn't look as round as she did but she has put a lot of weight on, what do you think prgnant? or fatty? Please ignore the Henrick hair on the cushion, its his cushion.



























And she's got a big bum like her mummy


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

The last pic makes her look slightly rounded.
But she doesn't really look pregnant to me, but then again, I've always had fairly large litters.
So if she only has a few in there, they might not show as well.
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> The last pic makes her look slightly rounded.
> But she doesn't really look pregnant to me, but then again, I've always had fairly large litters.
> So if she only has a few in there, they might not show as well.
> x


I think on the 1st pic she looks rounded on her left side and she looks slightly lumpy in real life, I think I am gonna take her penthouse off the top of the cage and take the tubes away. I can put the penthouse in the actual cage so she feels safe but if she has babies at the top of the cage it could be bad.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think on the 1st pic she looks rounded on her left side and she looks slightly lumpy in real life, I think I am gonna take her penthouse off the top of the cage and take the tubes away. I can put the penthouse in the actual cage so she feels safe but if she has babies at the top of the cage it could be bad.


I've just looked at the first picture again, I can see the slight roundedness on the left side,
How long have you had her?

P.s I'm about to upload some pics of my hammies 
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I've just looked at the first picture again, I can see the slight roundedness on the left side,
> How long have you had her?
> 
> P.s I'm about to upload some pics of my hammies
> x


Just got her on Friday.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just got her on Friday.


Ohhh ok, we'll just have to sit and wait and see if she has anyt then lol, bless her.

x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally do think she is up the duff


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

She's def not pear shaped yet. But she could be in the early stages of preganancy 

Might be worth giving her extra protein just incase 

You know that deep down, you do want her to have babies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> She's def not pear shaped yet. But she could be in the early stages of preganancy
> 
> Might be worth giving her extra protein just incase
> 
> You know that deep down, you do want her to have babies


Honestly I don't, for two main reasons I just think it will be sods law that she is. 
1) shes far too young and it won't be safe and
2) I wanted to keep all of Spikes babies so what would I do with 10 or so babies.

I have given her some egg biscuits and some meal worms just in case though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> How old is she?


I asked that and they were very helpfull she is "err not that old really, well still a baby sort of half grown ish" But judging by Xanders age/size she looks to be approx 12-14weeks (ish)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I asked that and they were very helpfull she is "err not that old really, well still a baby sort of half grown ish" But judging by Xanders age/size she looks to be approx 12-14weeks (ish)


That's very helpful lol.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Honestly I don't, for two main reasons I just think it will be sods law that she is.
> 1) shes far too young and it won't be safe and
> 2) I wanted to keep all of Spikes babies so what would I do with 10 or so babies.
> 
> I have given her some egg biscuits and some meal worms just in case though.


Well Penny only had 9 babies, tho one of them died 

I will have one... maybe two... ooo they can go in my new gabber... they wont fight, honest  hahahaha


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

by the first pic she doesnt seem to have any curves on her which is quite scary. 

was she with other hamsters ? 

by the look of her if she is preggas then ide say she would have around about 7 days to go as by the little lump on her left side she is just starting to put the baby weight on (if she is preggas) 

ide also say that if she has about 7 days to go then possible a small little (small is 6) lol 

ive uploaded a pic of daisey a day before she had a little of 6 baby hammies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> by the first pic she doesnt seem to have any curves on her which is quite scary.
> 
> was she with other hamsters ?
> 
> ...


OMG so you are voting with a yes she is, I was relying on you to say no. Would you recomend taking the penthouse and tubes away and just giving her a big nesting box?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> OMG so you are voting with a yes she is, I was relying on you to say no. Would you recomend taking the penthouse and tubes away and just giving her a big nesting box?


Is the lump just on one side???

Hammy had a lump on his side that turned out to be a tumour so please keep an eye on her...

Oh and give me the babies if she is


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Is the lump just on one side???
> 
> Hammy had a lump on his side that turned out to be a tumour so please keep an eye on her...
> 
> Oh and give me the babies if she is


The scary thing is it seems to move and its lumpy


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would most deffinately take away the penthouse and tubes. 

im not saying its a deffinate but its a possibility. 

do you know if she had been with other hammies before you had her ?

also if she starts putting on more and more weight i would also take her wheel out as they can harm the babies by running in their wheel. 

just give her a big nesting box, lots of bedding and high protein food. 

i also give daisey millet sprays as apperently they are good (not sure why yet though) 

i wouldnt worry too much about her age as they are quite safe to breed from the age of 12 weeks, although they werent sure on her age so good to keep a close eye. 

you say the lump moves ? as in around her belly or its soft to touch ? 

try not to play around with it too much though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She won't let me touch her too much but I could swear the lump was on the other side yesterday, mind you someone had spiked my coke with a bottle or so of wine so I might have imagined that bit.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She won't let me touch her too much but I could swear the lump was on the other side yesterday, mind you someone had spiked my coke with a bottle or so of wine so I might have imagined that bit.


lol well keep a good eye on her for next few days.

did you manage to weigh her btw ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> lol well keep a good eye on her for next few days.
> 
> did you manage to weigh her btw ?


God no, the piccies I got were of her tearing round the sofa, I will ask her to sit on the scales but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> God no, the piccies I got were of her tearing round the sofa, I will ask her to sit on the scales but I'm not holding my breath.


haha i usually but some nice wax worms in the bowl when i weigh daisey 

always works with her - greedy pig that she is !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha i usually but some nice wax worms in the bowl when i weigh daisey
> 
> always works with her - greedy pig that she is !


Cant she just use a garden worm???? 
Get the spade out tdm! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Cant she just use a garden worm????
> Get the spade out tdm! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


haha, not sure wether u jokin or not, bbut il answer anyways.

souldnt use garden worms as they will be full or parasites (worms) which will harm you hamster.

although she would prob LOVEEEEEE them lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> haha, not sure wether u jokin or not, bbut il answer anyways.
> 
> .
> souldnt use garden worms as they will be full or parasites (worms) which will harm you hamster.
> ...


Right,I couldn't find worms but she just ate a bucketfull of slugs


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right,I couldn't find worms but she just ate a bucketfull of slugs


haha im guessing you are jokin now :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> haha im guessing you are jokin now :laugh:


ah but am I?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> ah but am I?


i bloody hope so lol :laugh:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What do you mean, I'm only looking after the hamsters till Sandra is feeling better.


What has poor Sandra fallen ill with now might I ask?



Jazzy said:


> No I was thinking that if you disappear from the forum we will know where your husband has buried you.


Who are you kidding, oh will feed her to Henrick and the hamsters to cut down on the cost of food - also gets rid of the evidence!! :lol::lol::lol:

Ashleighhhh and I have decided that I need a hammie so if Fred is preggies i'll start clearing out space :001_tt2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh gosh, I wonder if she is pregnant, I remember thinking Doughnut was, but she's just a fatty 

Hope it goes well if she is.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Hopefully she isnt pregnant due to her age. However in a way I hope she is pregnant so that we get to see some little babies and so that I can convince my mum that having another hammy is a good idea


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey there seems to be a high demand for Fred babies so if she is pregnant shall I tell her to have loads of babies.

And ZanyToon, don't go giving my oh any ideas, I think the only thing stopping him is the thought of the big hole he would have to dig to hide the body. Not sure whats wrong with poor Sandra I think its a strain of swine flu crossed with bird flu, its called flying pig flu.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey there seems to be a high demand for Fred babies so if she is pregnant shall I tell her to have loads of babies.
> 
> And ZanyToon, don't go giving my oh any ideas, I think the only thing stopping him is the thought of the big hole he would have to dig to hide the body. Not sure whats wrong with poor Sandra I think its a strain of swine flu crossed with bird flu, its called flying pig flu.


haha she's going to have it for ages too as we cant kill her off yet


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Ashleighhhh and I have decided that I need a hammie so if Fred is preggies i'll start clearing out space :001_tt2:


YAY!! Did you win any of the cages you bid on??


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha just soooo everyone knows............. 

i have hammie babies at the moment, will be piccies in about 6 days hopefully ! 

dont think anyone realises my threads lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha just soooo everyone knows.............
> 
> i have hammie babies at the moment, will be piccies in about 6 days hopefully !
> 
> dont think anyone realises my threads lol


i do... i think red is stealing some isnt she???
i want to steal some too :001_tt2:
I am stealing tdms when fred pops hehehe


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I read yours when they first had babies! then I am now waiting for pictures!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hehe we will have to wait and see how many she actually has, but i counted earlier and syrians have 12 nipples (by the look of it) and it seemed as though all 12 nipples have been getting fed off 

sooooo looks like we have our biggest litter so far this time


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> hehe we will have to wait and see how many she actually has, but i counted earlier and syrians have 12 nipples (by the look of it) and it seemed as though all 12 nipples have been getting fed off
> 
> sooooo looks like we have our biggest litter so far this time


so if i get 10 of them then who is having the other two?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hey there seems to be a high demand for Fred babies so if she is pregnant shall I tell her to have loads of babies.
> 
> And ZanyToon, don't go giving my oh any ideas, I think the only thing stopping him is the thought of the big hole he would have to dig to hide the body. Not sure whats wrong with poor Sandra I think its a strain of swine flu crossed with bird flu, its called flying pig flu.


At least you're safe as long as oh doesn't read petforums!! :001_tt2:



srhdufe said:


> haha she's going to have it for ages too as we cant kill her off yet


We should make a sticky and call it "illnesses for sandra" that way we can post different illnesses and all share! :001_tt2:
Re the flying pig flu - not come across this one yet, I thought sandra had hamsterispregnantitis


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

oooh big litter.. exciting!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> hamsterispregnantitis


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hahahahaha look what i found tdm... 

"The average litter size for a Syrian hamster is 8 but they can have up to 26 babies"


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

haha! what is fred at the world record larges syrian hamster litter of 30 or more! :lol:
poor tdm..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> hahahahaha look what i found tdm...
> 
> "The average litter size for a Syrian hamster is 8 but they can have up to 26 babies"


Yeah, thanks for that:cryin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah, thanks for that:cryin:


haha awwww i want her to have lots, then i get lots


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I have them  

I will have to hide them though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Did some more piccys today, am I imagining it or is she getting bigger, opinions please. Please excuse the sofa that has been destroyed by the cats.



























So do you think she is bigger or the same as the original piccies?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She does look bigger slightly lol.
x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She does look bigger doesnt she hmy:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Probabably not what you want to hear, but I too think she looks a little bigger!

And damn cats killing leather sofas, tell me about it. They seem drawn to them!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Probabably not what you want to hear, but I too think she looks a little bigger!
> 
> And damn cats killing leather sofas, tell me about it. They seem drawn to them!


Oh no, I just sent you a message asking what you think, I am trying to talk myself out of it but too many people are saying she is getting bigger I have changed her cage around just in case, I will get piccies in a minute if you could tell me if it will be ok for babys.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a quick comparisson so people don't have to search for the original one

Yesterday









Today


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

belly looks abit rounder to me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

There is an obvious difference.
But both my hamsters are rounded like the second one and they are definately not pregnant lol.
So I'm not really sure.
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I took the penthouse off the top and put it in the actual cage hoping she would use it as a bed, but no she decided insteadto use the tubes, so thinking that wouldn't be very good for any possible babies I made her a little house out of those clip together playground toys which I have attached the tubes to. Any inprovements you can think of or will this be ok.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> There is an obvious difference.
> But both my hamsters are rounded like the second one and they are definately not pregnant lol.
> So I'm not really sure.
> x


Fingers crossed she's just a fatty.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my days if she is you're going to be over runned with hamster babies!

I'd definatly take a couple off your hands if she is lol Hope shes just a fatty tho! Have you rung the vet for some advice?  x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep sorry, she is reminding me of when Charlie surprisingly burst on me (a pet shop hammy I bought, then found out she was pregnant). I thought she was a fatty, but looking back, it was actually quite obvious knowing what I know now! (I was 14 at the time). But then Doughnut is a fatty like that...and she's not been anywhere near my boys...








and she does things like clear her dish and strip those hanging sticks in minutes (quite frightening how fast she does that actually!).

But, Fred looks a little bigger in the recent pics, compared to the older ones. Only a little bit though.

As for if she is pregnant, I would think the Puzzle Playground bed would be quite a good one to have them in, although I'd probably remove the tubes, incase the ridges are a bit sharp inside for the babies once they are on the move.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Oh my days if she is you're going to be over runned with hamster babies!
> 
> I'd definatly take a couple off your hands if she is lol Hope shes just a fatty tho! Have you rung the vet for some advice?  x


Oh I would have to do a home check first cos I'm not sure if you are responsible pet owners lol, seriously if she does I would love you to be a new mummy to one or more of them. I was recently in a very similar situation with one of my other hammies and the vets were very little help, basically you need to give them higher protein foods and leave them to it till the babies are out and about with fur and open eyes, mother nature usually does the rest. Is Copper feeling better?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh I would have to do a home check first cos I'm not sure if you are responsible pet owners lol, seriously if she does I would love you to be a new mummy to one or more of them. I was recently in a very similar situation with one of my other hammies and the vets were very little help, basically you need to give them higher protein foods and leave them to it till the babies are out and about with fur and open eyes, mother nature usually does the rest. Is Copper feeling better?


 I'd love to be the new mummy to a few of them .... you can NEVER just have one of any animal  lol Sounds like the vet wasn't much help! You sound like you know more then they do anyway. Copper is fine now thank you  Shes been very mischevious lately  So she's fine lol Hows Henrick & the other animals? lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> I'd love to be the new mummy to a few of them .... you can NEVER just have one of any animal  lol Sounds like the vet wasn't much help! You sound like you know more then they do anyway. Copper is fine now thank you  Shes been very mischevious lately  So she's fine lol Hows Henrick & the other animals? lol x


He is filthy and exhausted, been playing with his bestist bud Milo today and they spent about an hour rolling each other over in the mud, the rest of the fur babies are very chilled out, all but the mice are asleep, the mice have new toys so they are too excited to sleep. How are your fur and feathered family?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He is filthy and exhausted, been playing with his bestist bud Milo today and they spent about an hour rolling each other over in the mud, the rest of the fur babies are very chilled out, all but the mice are asleep, the mice have new toys so they are too excited to sleep. How are your fur and feathered family?


Sound brilliant! A mucky pup is a happy pup! Our rabbits are eating carrots at the moment, our birds are singing to each other, copper and roxie are sleeping and the other 4 doggies (emma, lucy, dede and jazzy) are sleeping and snoring lol Emma is also barking in her sleep bless lol

Hows Fred at the moment? Is she acting normal and happy? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sound brilliant! A mucky pup is a happy pup! Our rabbits are eating carrots at the moment, our birds are singing to each other, copper and roxie are sleeping and the other 4 doggies (emma, lucy, dede and jazzy) are sleeping and snoring lol Emma is also barking in her sleep bless lol
> 
> Hows Fred at the moment? Is she acting normal and happy? x


I've only had her since last Friday so I'm still not sure what is normal for her but she certainly acts odd compared to my other Syrians, she is really friendly one minute then terrified the next and she is storing huge amounts of food, so I suppose only time will tell, I will take some more piccys tomorrow and then I can compare.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I've only had her since last Friday so I'm still not sure what is normal for her but she certainly acts odd compared to my other Syrians, she is really friendly one minute then terrified the next and she is storing huge amounts of food, so I suppose only time will tell, I will take some more piccys tomorrow and then I can compare.


Wow, Doughnut acts exactly the same as that. Terrified then friendly. I have always thought its nurological, and that she's not all quite there.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right I took the penthouse off the top and put it in the actual cage hoping she would use it as a bed, but no she decided insteadto use the tubes, so thinking that wouldn't be very good for any possible babies I made her a little house out of those clip together playground toys which I have attached the tubes to. Any inprovements you can think of or will this be ok.


Hmm... i would maybe move the tube so it goes onto the shelf as the long vertical one would be a nasty drop for a baby if she takes them up there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hmm... i would maybe move the tube so it goes onto the shelf as the long vertical one would be a nasty drop for a baby if she takes them up there


Very good point, thankies. I might take the tube away completely if she doesn't stop sleeping in the tube.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Very good point, thankies. I might take the tube away completely if she doesn't stop sleeping in the tube.


Your welcome... it looks better than my ham heaven 
I think toy shopping is in order


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you can get the stoppers from Savic you can remove the tubes completely to be on the safe side? Even a small drop would probably be fatal to a baby ham. I'm not sure if it helps, but this is Charlie, about 10 days before she had 12 babies...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I think you can get the stoppers from Savic you can remove the tubes completely to be on the safe side? Even a small drop would probably be fatal to a baby ham. I'm not sure if it helps, but this is Charlie, about 10 days before she had 12 babies...


oooo and your gabber lux cage


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> oooo and your gabber lux cage


Yep! It was about 6/7 years ago now. I threw the cage out after I decided I wasn't having any more hammies (so stupid!). There was nothing wrong with the cage either, knowing how hard they are to find now, I wish I'd kept it. :001_tt2: although knowing what I do know, its maybe a bit small. And that wheel! Makes me feel bad, the wheel that came with the cage, but I didn't know any better then.

Charlie was quite big in that photo despite being a baby herself really. She had 12 babies, but because she was so young herself, they didn't do very well. Only 2 survived, and then one died about 4 months. The other one was my heart ham. He was the BEST hamster I've ever had. So just shows good things can come from crappy pet shops mis-sexing hamster.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

the cage looks ok, but i would remove the tubing and possibly either remove the platform or take the ladder away so that when the babies are walking around they cant get up there and fall off but mum can still climb up the bars !

hows she doing anyways ?? 

any signs f weight gain ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't taken any more pics since this morning, but I will do some more tomorrow and compare the three pics, she is definately bigger today than she was yesterday. I will remove all the levels etc tomorrow at least till I know if she is pregnant or not, I'm gonna try to weigh her today as well. What type of egg shall I give her? would hard boiled be better than scrambled?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

cool cool. 

hard boiled eggs are better, but make sure you leave it long enough for the middle to go hard 

you could always get some dries egg food from [email protected] it is made for young and breeding birds but has nthining harmful to hamsters ect. 

is it made from eggs and bread and has some millet seeds in it also, you mix it with a bit of water and my hamsters really love it. it also seems quite nice


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> cool cool.
> 
> hard boiled eggs are better, but make sure you leave it long enough for the middle to go hard
> 
> ...


The kind of dry egg food I use is EMP egg food Imix it with a bit of lactol and water and the rats love it, it's what peanut is on at the moment  hammies should like it too.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> it also seems quite nice


Have you tasted it???


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Have you tasted it???


nahhhh but it smells nice


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> nahhhh but it smells nice


But it might be like the shampoo thing, you know when you get a lovely strawberry smelling shampoo it never tastes of strawberry lol


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> But it might be like the shampoo thing, you know when you get a lovely strawberry smelling shampoo it never tastes of strawberry lol


haha true, you can always taste it and tell me what you think :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have taken her piccy and rearranged her cage so it is a bit safer (if any babies do arrive) and I don't know if she has got any bigger but I might be trying to talk myself into that, so another update is called for.

Wednesday









Thursday









Friday


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Definately bigger!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

She seems rounder?  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry TDM but she's definitely way bigger...

Prepare for babies!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear, well the cage is sorted now so its safe for ickle babies, do any of you breeders know roughly when I can expect the little arrivals? Gave Fred some egg food, egg biscuits, high energy mix, normal Harry hamster and a treat stick. Now hope you are all sitting comfortably but when I went into [email protected] they helped me to look for some egg food then..... gave me loads of advice about looking after a pregnant hamster ie giving baby food, taking away levels/tubes etc, I couldn't belive it this girl really knew hamsters


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, well the cage is sorted now so its safe for ickle babies, do any of you breeders know roughly when I can expect the little arrivals? Gave Fred some egg food, egg biscuits, high energy mix, normal Harry hamster and a treat stick. Now hope you are all sitting comfortably but when I went into [email protected] they helped me to look for some egg food then..... gave me loads of advice about looking after a pregnant hamster ie giving baby food, taking away levels/tubes etc, I couldn't belive it this girl really knew hamsters


 Shocker! How odd!

Guess they gotta have some people that aren't idiots I guess 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, well the cage is sorted now so its safe for ickle babies, do any of you breeders know roughly when I can expect the little arrivals? Gave Fred some egg food, egg biscuits, high energy mix, normal Harry hamster and a treat stick. Now hope you are all sitting comfortably but when I went into [email protected] they helped me to look for some egg food then..... gave me loads of advice about looking after a pregnant hamster ie giving baby food, taking away levels/tubes etc, I couldn't belive it this girl really knew hamsters


 wow... now thats a shock!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, well the cage is sorted now so its safe for ickle babies, do any of you breeders know roughly when I can expect the little arrivals? Gave Fred some egg food, egg biscuits, high energy mix, normal Harry hamster and a treat stick. Now hope you are all sitting comfortably but when I went into [email protected] they helped me to look for some egg food then..... gave me loads of advice about looking after a pregnant hamster ie giving baby food, taking away levels/tubes etc, I couldn't belive it this girl really knew hamsters


I hate to disapoint you TDM, but this is one of the very few knowledgable [email protected] staff members out there 
Baby food can be given on rare occassions because it's full of protein and essential fats and vitamins. Although it's only recommended in pregnant animals. And in small amounts.
As for taking away levels and tubes, it's to prevent a fall (could cause a miscarriage...(sp)) and also, hamsters carrying large litters can literally become stuck in their tubes  It's not absolutely nessesary (sp) but alot of people do it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I hate to disapoint you TDM, but this is one of the very few knowledgable [email protected] staff members out there
> Baby food can be given on rare occassions because it's full of protein and essential fats and vitamins. Although it's only recommended in pregnant animals. And in small amounts.
> As for taking away levels and tubes, it's to prevent a fall (could cause a miscarriage...(sp)) and also, hamsters carrying large litters can literally become stuck in their tubes  It's not absolutely nessesary (sp) but alot of people do it


Do you still think she is preggers then Marcia? She is worrying me today cos since I took her tubes away she is swinging from the roof and falling off, she is probably in more danger than if she still had the tubes and levels in.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure to be honest. 

When i bred hamsters, i removed the tubes when there was a noticable increase in weight but i left the levels in 

If she truely hurts herself, you will hear it. A hamster scream is horrible hmy:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well she seems to have gained weight. 

if she deffinately is pregnant then ide say due date could be in a few more days as she still hasnt really got the barrel shape to her (saying that it could just be a very small litter and be arriving tonight) so its really hrd to tell. 

mmmmmmm......... climbing the bars IS a bit of a worry, you can but the platform back in if you want but it will need to be removed when the babies begin moving around (around 12 - 14 days old)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeop, she looks bigger again! Good you are preparing! 16 days is their gestation, so I guess you will know for sure or not after those days are up. Of course they can go over that, but not majorly. 

Great that you got someone good at [email protected], they're not all bad in there. In fact, I expected the worst after reading things on here when I got William, but she was great, asking me what cage he was going to be living in and things. I said the Cambridge and she said that was a good cage, she knew because she kept her own hamster in it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok update with todays piccys, I actually don't think she is preggers now cos I don't think she is bigger than yesterday. What do you think? Ok I just looked at the pictures and I'm not sure again.

*Wednesday*









*Thursday*









*Friday*









*Saturday*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yes she does look bigger again!!!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

bigger lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Any news on Fred's expanding tummy?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She seems to be the same size and is flirting like mad with Xander so I don't think she is pregnant but I should know soon either way.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

if shes flirting then more of a chance she isnt as if she was then she wouldnt wanna know him lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They were flirting with each other through they bars, I had to look away it was very tarty.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awwww she was prob in season lol which would mean she isnt pregnant


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I glad really cos I think she is too young to be pregnant, I can rebuild her cage now


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh i would also


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That must be a relief!  Just a fatty, heehee.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

All that talk of baby hammies was maybe making her broody!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

And there's me wanting a fred baby


----------

